# Need help



## warrenk (Jul 28, 2013)

What type of mower would be best for this hill?
Warren


----------



## Ed_GT5000 (Sep 30, 2003)

I like these for a pusher

http://www.husqvarna.com/us/products/lawn-mowers/hu800awd/


----------

